# Terns Going Spawn????



## jconroy (Dec 21, 2004)

Well I got home tonight and what I suspect is the male tern who is about 10", has pushed the 16" piraya out of an area on the left side of the tank. He is pointing his head partially down, and he is working the gravel into a shallow pit. In a very pygo way, he is mouthing and blowing the gravel. Meanwhile his color is changed from a medium silver to a very dark brown, with an almost black gill cover.

This tern being able to dislodge the piraya from its favorite hang-out spot is amazing. The piraya is about 6" longer and outweighs him by a factor of 5. The terns have shown some milder breeding signs earlier, so I set up nice little secluded and planted area on the right side of the tank. Why the terns would want to not use this area may be due to the right side of the tank has more people traffic.

Over the last few weeks the appetites for each of these fish has been voracious. They have been gorging themselves every chance they got. I could see the female remaining very full looking even a few days after each feeding. After years of observing pygos you get to know when a female is becoming laden with eggs.

With the piraya in the tank I didn't want any spawning activity to occur. As you know Pygos get real aggressive when they reproduce. And, with terns, the level is even higher. I have maintained my water temp at 78F, NO is 0 PPM, NO2 is 10PPM and NH3 is 0 PPM. The pH is about 6.8. I haven't measured the hardness but typically the water is very soft to soft. I can tell you the water quality is superb. I have installed a UV sterilizer and converted a Fluval 404 to an ionic absorption tower. The other filter is an Eheim 2229 wet/dry.

What surprises me a little bit is these fish are really getting into the pre-spawn without any live plants in the tank. All the pygos which reproduced for me in the past, ALL the tanks had live plants in them. You maybe surprised that I had my first pygo spawn in the early summer of 1987. I had some red reproduce in a 55g.

As I write the male tern is prepping and guarding the spot. Meanwhile the female is not welcome and remaining on the other side of the tank. I know it won't be too serious until the female darkens up too. Who knows, something just might happen. I will keep you posted.

I have included some photos to show you the normal tern colors and the more breeding type.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

What other pygos have reproduced for you? As far as i know you wold be the first to breed the terns...


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

good luck man, keep us posted


----------



## jconroy (Dec 21, 2004)

Today the male tern has finished building two nests on the left side of the tank. Meanwhile the female has been hanging out on the right side. Her color is starting to darken a little, but nothing extreme. Bubba Jr. is now hanging out in the middle of the tank. I have learned in the past that disrupting the tank right now, will cause more harm than good (i.e pulling Bubba Jr).

Tonight we will see what is going to happen. I think I'm going to do a 25% water change right now. And today's forecast has the barometric pressure dropping. I know most will think its a wive's tale, but I have seen more spawns during cluody, low pressure days.

As for my breeding past, I have only successfully bred P.natts. I came close on the P.piraya about 5 years ago, but it ended in disaster.


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

This is good stuff. Keep us posted!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Just a word of advice. One of the most common mistakes people make is constantly disturbing the pair. Taking photos, peeking in to see what they might be doing are all distractions.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

heyy, so are u trying to breed them or not trying to? it seems like u are, but then again u arent because i read that u did water changes so they wouldnt breed or something?



> With the piraya in the tank I didn't want any spawning activity to occur. As you know Pygos get real aggressive when they reproduce. And, with terns, the level is even higher. I have maintained my water temp at 78F, NO is 0 PPM, NO2 is 10PPM and NH3 is 0 PPM. The pH is about 6.8. I haven't measured the hardness but typically the water is very soft to soft. I can tell you the water quality is superb. I have installed a UV sterilizer and converted a Fluval 404 to an ionic absorption tower. The other filter is an Eheim 2229 wet/dry.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

You do water changes so that they DO breed. Doh!

Water changes acts like when there in the wild and its raining season. And that is when they spawn....
lol

*heyy, so are u trying to breed them or not trying to? it seems like u are, but then again u arent because i read that u did water changes so they wouldnt breed or something?*


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Good luck Jconroy....I think with the care you take in your water quality you have a real shot at having them breed.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

An inspiration for us all!!good luck!


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

can i call dibs on some of the babies?? LOL

it will be one hell of an accomplishment if you do get them to breed. good luck


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

sounds like you have your ducks in a row, let's see if the fish follow the plan.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Good luck and very good read.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

nice thread. good luck. keep us posted (with pics!)


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

JConroy,

Congrats! Ive had several groups of ternetzi's and have yet to see any spawnning action. Please keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

honsestly i think you are a long way away. but it is a good sign. i'd get the piraya out of there.
wes


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Joe!

I'm curious, you said "I have maintained my water temp at 78F, NO is 0 PPM, NO2 is 10PPM and NH3 is 0 PPM. "!

Is your water still cycling? That 10ppm (no2) will become >0 ppm (no3) once completely cycled! If cycled, no2=0ppm and no3=>0!


----------



## jconroy (Dec 21, 2004)

Gigante Pirana said:


> Hi Joe!
> 
> I'm curious, you said "I have maintained my water temp at 78F, NO is 0 PPM, NO2 is 10PPM and NH3 is 0 PPM. "!
> 
> Is your water still cycling? That 10ppm (no2) will become >0 ppm (no3) once completely cycled! If cycled, no2=0ppm and no3=>0!


Wayne, good observation. It was a typo on my part.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Good luck brotha, hope they breed.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

booozi said:


> You do water changes so that they DO breed. Doh!
> 
> Water changes acts like when there in the wild and its raining season. And that is when they spawn....
> lol
> ...


no, i meant it by this part...



> With the piraya in the tank I didn't want any spawning activity to occur. As you know Pygos get real aggressive when they reproduce. And, with terns, the level is even higher.


----------



## jconroy (Dec 21, 2004)

Guys, once I saw the activity of the male tern I did a 25% water change and unplugged the current generator (Hagen 802). Well, looks like I put wet blanket on the terns' activity. I plugged the current generator back in this morning and it appears that this is something that was contributing to the male tern's pre-spawn activity. He's really darkened up again and guarding his depression in the gravel tenaciously. I re-learned an old lesson, leave well enough alone. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Macho smile (Feb 15, 2006)

Que Bonito


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

any sign of eggs/fry?


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

good luck mate







btw i would get the piraya out as it will disturb them


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Yea keep posting.


----------



## jconroy (Dec 21, 2004)

The male tern is still guarding his "nest spot" vigorously. The piraya is still interrrupting when the female wants to come over. I am in the middle of moving; I think I am going to get moved then setup a tank just for the terns.


----------

